# Who owns the Sea Breeze?



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

On the Jeremy Vine show today. 
The Sea Breeze is now in the river Fal costing the UK tax payer a small fortune. 
Registered in Barbados, owners based in Micronesia, crew from Ukraine, chartered by a Russian company etc. etc.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-27229109


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

A few hundred pounds a day, hardly a small fortune.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Probably end up RAF target practice..

Geoff


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

bones140.m,yesterday,22:44.re:who owns the sea breeze.as it has been said a few hundred pounds is not that much in this situasion,there is the optsion of selling her for scrap.and everybody gets there paymemts plus a profit.regards ben27


----------



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

Chris Isaac said:


> A few hundred pounds a day, hardly a small fortune.


The radio expert said the taxpayer will have to cover the cost of the salvage, repairs and eventual disposal if the insurer cannot be found. It has a cargo of limestone which apparently has little value. I'm sure the vessel has some value even as scrap. I suppose the real question is why, in this day and age, is it so difficult to find out who is responsible for the costs if they could be found? The owner? The charterer? The insurer? And why is it so difficult to find the owner?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The Tuxedo Royale lies abandoned on the Tees with no apparent owner.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

There is a saving plan for Tuxedo apparently..

Geoff


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

If salvage costs are already at £200,000 and lawyers are involved them I expect the costs may already be more than the ship is worth. I know little of this case but can only hope for the welfare of the crew. So often in these cases the crew are an afterthought.

regards
Dave


----------

